# My 585 is finished



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Well here is the first of the new 585. I finally got the fork installed and don't have to use the Orbea fork. Looked sort of funny. I added new 0G's and the RAM seatpost for kicks. Other than that it is the same build as my 481 was. I have no idea on the weight other than the fork was 291g and the frame was 939g.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a view from the front. The tape is the new Fizik microfiber tape. Not too sure I like it.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a view of the RAM post. I was so stoked to have a 27.2 post again. This is one sweet post.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a better side shot of the RAM seatpost


----------



## jcvdd (Apr 8, 2005)

Perfect -
Care to sell ?


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Here is a better side shot of the RAM seatpost


That thing is SICK! I love it!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Here is a better side shot of the RAM seatpost


Outstanding job.....Perfect build


----------

